# What would you add as decor/rocks/other in a Tanganyika Tank



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hello,

I'm trying to think of what else to add to a 140 gallon Tanganyika aquarium, what type of rocks, caves, etc. What else do you guys like to put inside a Tanganyika aquarium?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Just rocks. Sand of course. Shells if you have shellies.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hard to find stone sets... should I wait for the snow to melt by next month and visit some stone sellers? What kind of rocks can one find in an eastern north american beach?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Go to a landscape supplier.


----------



## BooyahBlake (Feb 13, 2017)

easywolf31 said:


> Hard to find stone sets... should I wait for the snow to melt by next month and visit some stone sellers? What kind of rocks can one find in an eastern north american beach?


you can easily find river rock anywhere in canada I live north of toronto it's everywhere


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Depends on the type of fish you are keeping.
Hers's my 210g before I removed the sponges and heater.
It houses Cyps, Paracps and C. Foai and the rocks are Kingston weathered limestone and granite.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

I need to find some big Granite rocks, waiting for the landscape places to open and to go camping near rivers/ocean...thanks.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What type of Tangs? I like to have plants in with mine.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fogelhund said:


> What type of Tangs? I like to have plants in with mine.


Hey there, man since last I wrote this I've created a fish room in the basement, so I now have 8 Aquariums and 1 more 40G Fry tank coming in. I'm just now getting into plants. Loving the Anubias in my Red Jewel'Red Texas' tanks and especially this other plant that won't stop growing. I just trimmed it and placed a batch with a weight band in an another tank. Not sure if it's the weekly cap of Seachem Iron I'm adding that made it grow so fast. Here is a picture if you can identify it:

Also, if you can recommend me some plants for a Leleupi species tank, Brichardi species tank and Frontosa/Gibbersosa/Julie tanks I'd appreciate it, thanks again. I still need to get to that landscape store and get more rocks, just kind of broke right now after fixing that fish room lol. Heck I'm eating Krill for this month.


----------



## SportDog (Jan 30, 2017)

easywolf31 said:


> I need to find some big Granite rocks, waiting for the landscape places to open and to go camping near rivers/ocean...thanks.


You may be able to find a local stone supply as well. Search for it near you. Stone suppliers usually sell all sizes and are cheap! I pay about 10 cents per pound for River Rock in various sizes from small to large.
Picked up 200 lbs Friday for 20 bucks.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

SportDog said:


> easywolf31 said:
> 
> 
> > I need to find some big Granite rocks, waiting for the landscape places to open and to go camping near rivers/ocean...thanks.
> ...


Yes you're absolutely right, that is what I meant to say. I had contacted them back in March and told me to pass by after the snow melts in April.

If you care to look here: http://www.pierresmirabel.ca/en/particuliers/produits , which type of stones would you recommend for Lake Tanganyika types, Limestone perhaps?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I actually don't like limestone or sandstone because it is rough...I'd rather have river rock. Or fractured granite. Basalt, etc.


----------



## SportDog (Jan 30, 2017)

I agree with DJ. That supply company appears to have a lot of cut rock specifically for building material. 
Hopefully you can find one that has a large selection of river or creek rock. Short of that, I would go to some local rivers/creeks.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hello again guys, ok I am going to get some rocks finally, I cannot see my Tanganyikan aquariums stacked with Coral reef rocks anymore lol. Although they really have helped with pH, KH and GH and they are even spawning in them.

I located a quarry that sells a Limestone called St Marc Limestone which looks like this http://technoprofil.ca/en/product/st-ma ... ne-facing/

Yea I know it's a bit rough, but I really don't mind, it can't be sharper than coral reef rocks. However, is it ture limestone releases more Calcium than Magnesium which would be better for Central American cichlids that require high alkalinity and high hardness since their waters have higher calcium sulfate than magnesium sulfate?

https://www.mern.gouv.qc.ca/english/min ... estone.jsp

Perhaps I should use this limestone than for my Green Texas aquarium and use something like Tufa rock for my Tanganyikan aquariums which I believe releases more magnesium sulfate?

Does Granite release any magnesium sulfate or Calcium sulfate?

I've researched every parameters etc, I figured I may as well research this too and put the most useful rocks in my aquariums lol. I don't really care for looks as much as I care for usefulness. Just a bit worried about what the msds sheet says for High Calcium Limestone here: about releasing crystalline silica http://www.mygraymont.com/sites/default ... estone.pdf

Anyhow, they said they'll sell me 15$ per square foot, 2" thick, I'll go get a few sqf and be done with it, now where to find that Tufa rock. It's too bad that Texas Holy Rock Limestone is so ugly and expensive, but if hidden and does the job, than why not.


----------

